

A 3D printed house rises in Amsterdam - ruchir_21hj
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/22/a-3d-printed-house-rises-in-amsterdam/

======
adolph
What kind of habitation shapes can 3D printing make that cannot be made using
traditional methods?

